# Using TeslaFi To Add "Features" - What's Your Favorite?



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

All,

I recently setup TeslaFi to start the HVAC on a regular schedule.

Got me wondering, that's a "Feature" I would have wanted Tesla to add to the car.

TeslaFi's schedule capability gives me some easy access to the car's API.

Maybe we can share ours here...


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Here's mine so far for Starting HVAC:


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I didn’t even realize you could do that. Need to spend more time on the site!


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

I do the same thing and also have it set up for my work location. It is pretty slick.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Now that Winter is Coming™, and we know more about how cold weather affects the Model 3 and ways to mitigate those effects, I'm going to give the command sequence below a try for my 8am departure tomorrow. My car is currently plugged in and charged to 55%, and the goal is to have a warm battery, warm cabin, and about 60% charge by the time I leave.

7:27am - Wake
7:29am - Set Charge Limit = 62%
7:30am - Start Charging
7:55am - Set HVAC Temperature = 68
7:55am - Start HVAC

I start the sequence with the Wake command due to the experience reported here, where the car never woke up to receive a scheduled charging command. Although I found a TeslaFi support ticket suggesting that it may retry commands that fail due to the car being unresponsive, the error referenced there is not the same error that you get when you try to query a car that's asleep, so it may not apply. Also, there's no penalty to sending a Wake command if the car is already awake, so I figure, why not send it?

Next, two minutes after waking the car (which can sometimes take a while), I set the charge limit to 62%. Then, a minute later, I start charging. It took just over an hour to charge my car from 45% to 55%, so I figure 30 minutes will get me close to 60%, which is where I set my daily charging limit otherwise. (I could set this to 65% or 70% if I were less confident about my departure time, but tomorrow I definitely need to be on the road by 8am...)

Finally, at 7:55am, I start preconditioning the cabin to 68 degrees, which historically has taken only about 5 minutes from the mid-30s.

Why not use the car's built-in scheduled charging feature? Apart from the undeniable fact that automating your car via TeslaFi is objectively cooler (  ), there have been reports that scheduled charging doesn't always work in the current firmware (though I have not tried it in 44.2). Additionally, my morning departure time varies widely from one day to the next, and you cannot currently change your scheduled charging time from the Tesla App, it must be done in-car... but you *can* change your TeslaFi command schedule from the comfort of your couch, possibly at 2am as you're already falling asleep from exhaustion. 

Anyway, I'll see how it goes tomorrow and report back.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Sounds like you left off the last two commands:
7:59am - unplug
8:00am - drive to work
What a car!!


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

@Bokonon How do you schedule this through Teslafi?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Toadmanor said:


> @Bokonon How do you schedule this through Teslafi?


Under the "Controls" menu in TeslaFi, there is a "Schedules" option that allows you to schedule commands for TeslaFi to send to your car. The Schedules screen consists of the grid that you see in post #2 of this thread. Each line in the grid corresponds to a single command that will be sent at a specific time on specific day(s). You can optionally choose to send each command only when your car is parked in a specific location, and/or when your car is specifically plugged in (or not plugged in). You can also have TeslaFi email/text you when a command is sent, along with the result of the command (e.g. succeeded or failed).

Here's what the schedule I described above looks like:










Available commands are:

Wake Up*
Flash Lights
Honk Horn
Lock Doors
Unlock Doors
Start HVAC
Stop HVAC
Set HVAC Temperature (to [x] degrees F/C)
Start Charging
Stop Charging
Set Charge Limit (to [x]%)
Plug In Reminder (sends an alert when battery is below [x]% and car is unplugged)
Charge Limit Reminder (sends an alert when charge limit is set above [x]%)
Doors Unlocked Reminder (sends an alert when the doors are unlocked)
* I'd recommend starting any command sequence with "Wake Up", followed by a 1-or-2-minute delay. Most of the other commands require your car to be awake, otherwise they will fail. The delay is important because it can sometimes take your car a minute or so to wake up, as you may have noticed when opening the Tesla app on your phone.

*Important Note:* TeslaFi requires your explicit permission to send commands to your car. When providing TeslaFi with your Tesla account login (or API token), you must check the "Enable Controls" checkbox below the username/password fields (if providing your login info) or below the token field (if providing the API token). It looks like this:









If you did not enable controls previously when providing your credentials or token, you will need to re-enter your credentials (or provide a new token) with this box checked in order to enable controls.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> 7:27am - Wake
> 7:29am - Set Charge Limit = 62%
> 7:30am - Start Charging
> 7:50am - Set HVAC Temperature = 68
> 7:50am - Start HVAC


This schedule worked like a charm! (Note: I ended up moving the HVAC commands up to 7:50am when it became clear that departure would be at 7:55am, rather than 8am.)

All of the commands succeeded, except for the "Start Charging" command, which failed because the car was already charging. I'm guessing this happened because the "Set Charge Limit" command a minute earlier triggered the car to start charging on its own, so the "Start Charging" command ended up being redundant in this case.

Overnight temperatures were only in the upper 30s, and it was 41 degrees at 7:30 when TeslaFi initiated the command sequence above. Charging started as expected at 7:30am, with the battery at 54%. Though I do not see any evidence in my logs that the battery was "snowflaked" at the time, the battery was only charging at 19-20 mph (instead of 29-30 mph), suggesting that about 10-12 amps were being used to warm it up. Interestingly, this did not change when the HVAC turned on.

Net result when I unplugged at 7:55am: battery at 57%, cabin heated to 67, and roughly 60-70% regen available. Unexpected side benefit: a warm charging cable, much more flexible and easier to coil up!

All said, I'd call this a successful proof-of-concept... though it will be interesting to see what adjustments I'll need to make for low temperatures in the 20s, teens, and below. Again, the nice part is that I can adjust any element of the schedule from the warmth and comfort of my living room, so as departure times and weather reports change, I can tweak it accordingly.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

@Bokonon

WOW!

I had no idea this was there!

Thanks. Now It is time to play with it all.

Once again thank you for sharing!


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

FYI , I've been using this to set the temp twice a day for months without using the wake command. It has never failed.


----------



## wst88 (Oct 31, 2018)

So Cool! Thank you for Sharing this!


----------



## Carl_P (Jan 30, 2018)

Is there a reason you only charge to 62% and not the 90% default recommendation by Tesla?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Carl_P said:


> Is there a reason you only charge to 62% and not the 90% default recommendation by Tesla?


I only drive 20-30 miles a day and plug in every night, so I typically set the charge limit to 60% and arrive home with 45%-ish. I chose 62% here to ensure that charging would continue until I was ready to leave, though in retrospect it didn't even make it to 60.

For daily driving Tesla recommends setting a charge limit in the 50%-90% range, depending on your daily mileage. The underlying idea is that cycling around 50% is ideal for long-term battery health (though in practice cycling anywhere between 20 and 90 is probably fine).


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm glad this thread is helping so many!

@Bokonon I added the wake ups to mine and now I never am greeted with a cold car. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Just curious why Tesla’s own app can’t do these things yet. I mean, I know why...obvious question is obvious...but it just seems like all of this (and more) is badly missing from the app.

I want to do all of this without third party consent....no offense TeslaFi.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm betting that Tesla is carefully studying Teslafi and others and will soon be implementing significant upgrades. However, that "soon" may very well turn out to be in Elontime. There was and old joke with the punchline...Patience, jackass, patience. Probably applies to all of us here.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Just curious why Tesla's own app can't do these things yet. I mean, I know why...obvious question is obvious...but it just seems like all of this (and more) is badly missing from the app.


I think for most Tesla owners, simply being able to schedule charging from the app just like you can in the car would be sufficient. The fact that we're not even to that point on the product roadmap is the real shocker in my book.

Inasmuch as TeslaFi is just a service running somewhere in Amazon's cloud that calls Tesla's API thousands of times a minute, you'd think that Tesla could save themselves a lot of trouble by simply buying James out and bringing TeslaFi in-house, rather than duplicating his effort and building their own TeslaFi clone from scratch. I get the sense, though, that Tesla's software team has a "Not Invented Here" bias that may prevent that from happening. We'll see...


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Trivia: you cannot use TeslaFi change your car's charge limit while it's driving.


```
Schedule ID State     Hour      Minute    Day        Command          Setting   Result    Reason   
5840        online    17        30        Tuesday    set_charge_limit 55        Logger    Vehicle Is Driving
```


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Vinmates? Is anyone else interested in tracking or even "liter mate" meetups? TeslaFi might give us the ability to monitor similar issues with cars of identical builds with the same series of components. My car's vin is in the 88800's. It would be nice to know how my non gold tinted rear class compares to the earlier models with gold tint the entire window. Hopefully the components evolve for quality and not because of production constraints. I think this would be a good way to track it. It could also drive more and better recalls.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Glad I noticed this thread, didn't realize you could schedule HVAC with TeslaFi. Doing a 14day trial and will probably get it for the winter.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

I have a question for those that use scheduling... I only want my car to charge in the middle of the night, so I have "scheduled charging" set in the car to start at 1am. Is there a way to use scheduling via TeslaFi to achieve the same result? What I'm struggling with is how to stop the car from charging when I pull in and plug in. One way would be to set a low charge limit (say, 40 or 50%) and have TeslaFi raise it to my actual desired charge at 1am. However, I am not sure of a way to automatically set my charge limit to the lower amount - TeslaFi won't work because it's all time-based and I don't leave the house at the same time every day.

The reason for the inquiry is that I find that if I have scheduled charging set, the car will not allow the car to charge very long if I use TeslaFi to start a charge. For example, I had it raise my charge limit this morning at 6:45 and start charging at 6:48, yet charging stopped on its own at 7:00 when it was still 2% short of the limit I set.

Any ideas?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jason Krellner said:


> I have a question for those that use scheduling... I only want my car to charge in the middle of the night, so I have "scheduled charging" set in the car to start at 1am. Is there a way to use scheduling via TeslaFi to achieve the same result? What I'm struggling with is how to stop the car from charging when I pull in and plug in. One way would be to set a low charge limit (say, 40 or 50%) and have TeslaFi raise it to my actual desired charge at 1am. However, I am not sure of a way to automatically set my charge limit to the lower amount - TeslaFi won't work because it's all time-based and I don't leave the house at the same time every day.
> 
> The reason for the inquiry is that I find that if I have scheduled charging set, the car will not allow the car to charge very long if I use TeslaFi to start a charge. For example, I had it raise my charge limit this morning at 6:45 and start charging at 6:48, yet charging stopped on its own at 7:00 when it was still 2% short of the limit I set.
> 
> Any ideas?


Maybe I am misunderstanding, but what is the issue just using the in-car charge scheduling set to 1am? I have mine set to 6am, and plug in the day before when I pull into the garage. It sits idle until 6am (or within a couple minutes of 6am) then begins charging. By the time I leave at 8am, it is ready. 
Are you regularly plugging it in after 1am? I could see that missing the trigger to start charging, but think it would be the same using the Teslafi controls.

Yesterday, I did realize about an hour after I normally leave for work that my car had been sitting at 70F for the last 70 minutes because I'd forgotten Teslafi wouldn't know I wasn't working on Christmas Eve  Guess it was good I realized this within an hour and not 6 hours later.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Does anyone have experience with using Teslafi with no cellular connection? I'm guessing it'll mostly be useless as it's already a pain to use the Tesla app.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> Does anyone have experience with using Teslafi with no cellular connection? I'm guessing it'll mostly be useless as it's already a pain to use the Tesla app.


It's working pretty well for me without cellular after I added a wake command prior to other commands.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Maybe I am misunderstanding, but what is the issue just using the in-car charge scheduling set to 1am? I have mine set to 6am, and plug in the day before when I pull into the garage. It sits idle until 6am (or within a couple minutes of 6am) then begins charging. By the time I leave at 8am, it is ready.
> Are you regularly plugging it in after 1am? I could see that missing the trigger to start charging, but think it would be the same using the Teslafi controls.
> 
> Yesterday, I did realize about an hour after I normally leave for work that my car had been sitting at 70F for the last 70 minutes because I'd forgotten Teslafi wouldn't know I wasn't working on Christmas Eve  Guess it was good I realized this within an hour and not 6 hours later.


FYI, I did the same thing - the Tesla app notified me that it turned off climate control after it ran for 4 hours. D'oh! (I now have TeslaFi set to turn off HVAC if I don't leave the house as scheduled.)

The issue I've had is that when I have the car plugged in, and scheduled charging enabled, if I start a charge via another means (e.g., TeslaFi or simply pressing "start charging" in the app), it doesn't keep charging.

To be more specific, here's my scenario:

1. I have hourly rates through my utility company.

2. As a result, I want to do most of my charging between 1am and 5am.

3. I usually leave for work between 7:30-8:30am.

4. During the winter, I'd like my battery to be warm when I leave, for the improved efficiency and regenerative braking.

5. I tried setting TeslaFi to temporarily raise my charge limit at 6:45 and start a charge at 6:48am.

6. I then set HVAC temp at 7:13 and have HVAC start at 7:15am.

7. However, the other day, my car stopped charging at 7:00am for no apparent reason - my best GUESS is that the car didn't think it should be charging due to the "scheduled charging" being set (and since this happened to me before when manually starting a charge).

Hopefully that's more clear... For now, what I've done is have the car set a 50% charge limit later in the morning, so it won't "accidentally" charge during the day.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Jason Krellner said:


> However, the other day, my car stopped charging at 7:00am for no apparent reason - my best GUESS is that the car didn't think it should be charging due to the "scheduled charging" being set (and since this happened to me before when manually starting a charge).


Got it, I wasn't completely clear on what was happening either. Your explanation could be right, because it's kind of a funky case: it's equivalent to scheduling charging in the app and then initiating a charge manually, which is a conflicting set of instructions that may or may not have been thoroughly tested. It could be that the car "refreshes" its charging behavior every 15, 30, or 60 minutes, which causes it to revert from manual charging to scheduled charging, which in turn stops the charge.

How much of your battery do you typically use in a day? Is it more than four hours' worth of charging?



Jason Krellner said:


> For now, what I've done is have the car set a 50% charge limit later in the morning, so it won't "accidentally" charge during the day.


I do this same thing, only I have it bundled into my "commute home" prep schedule. Kind of like you, my morning departure time is variable on most days, so trying to schedule anything for the morning is a crap shoot. My afternoon departure time is consistent, though, so I have it reset the charge level to 50% then along with preconditioning the cabin. The set charge limit command will fail if the car is driving, so I also didn't want to schedule it for a time when I might be driving.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> How much of your battery do you typically use in a day? Is it more than four hours' worth of charging?


Basic day would require about 45 minutes of charge in summer or about 1.5 in winter. But on a busy day, I could need as many as 4 hours.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Jason Krellner said:


> Basic day would require about 45 minutes of charge in summer or about 1.5 in winter. But on a busy day, I could need as many as 4 hours.


Got it. If you've got good LTE service where you park, could you disable scheduled charging via the car, and managing all of your charging through TeslaFi?

Specifically, if your goal is to leave the house sometime between 7:30am and 8:30am with, say, 80%, could you...

1. Wake the car at 1:00am
2. Set charge limit to 75% at 1:01am
3. Start charging at 1:02am (just in case #2 didn't start the charge)
4. Wake the car at 7:15am
5. Set charge limit to 80% at 7:16am
6. Start charging at 7:17am
7. Reset charge limit to 50% sometime later in the day

(I forgot to ask about your charging voltage/amperage, but I'm assuming something in the neighborhood of 240V / 32A.)

The above setup should finish charging the last 5% around 8am (give or take ~15 minutes, depending on ambient temperature). In my experience, the car will continue to run its coolant pumps for another 5-10 minutes after charging stops, which will help keep the battery even after charging stops. So, even if you leave at 8:30, your battery won't have lost much heat.

In the case where you need to leave at 7:30am, you could manually start charging earlier (say, 6:45 or 7:00), and commands #5 and #6 above won't have any effect. If you forget, oh well -- you'll still have a 75%-charged battery, and 13 minutes of charging should be enough to remove the snowflake and give you some amount of regen to work with.

The main risk to this approach -- which has bitten me once* -- is if commands #1-3 fail, which mean you'll wake up with a 50%-charged car, and may end up leaving for work with 55 - 65% charge. You could mitigate this risk by duplicating commands #1-3 and sending them again at 2am or 3am.

As for preconditioning the cabin, if your schedule is variable, I would just do it manually, starting about 10 minutes before departure, so that you have as much energy as possible warming the battery. At 240V / 32A and an interior temperature around freezing, turning on HVAC will drop your charge rate to 0 mph for a few minutes as the heater warms up, then you'll see ~10-20 mph for the rest of the way. If you find that this hit prevents you from leaving with your desired level of charge, try setting your "start charging" commands 10-15 minutes earlier.

* EDIT TO ADD: You may need to disable TeslaFi's "deep sleep" settings -- or set deep sleep hours outside of 1am to 5am -- to successfully enable TeslaFi to wake and charge your car during that time. Now that I think about it, the one time it failed for me was when I set the car to wake up and charge during Deep Sleep hours, which for me last until 7am. The "Wake" command was sent and succeeded, but TeslaFi didn't even send the "Set Charge Limit" or "Start Charging" commands, so the car did not charge.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> Does anyone have experience with using Teslafi with no cellular connection? I'm guessing it'll mostly be useless as it's already a pain to use the Tesla app.


Alas, my hunch is that you are correct. TeslaFi communicates with your car over LTE/3G.


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Yesterday, I did realize about an hour after I normally leave for work that my car had been sitting at 70F for the last 70 minutes because I'd forgotten Teslafi wouldn't know I wasn't working on Christmas Eve  Guess it was good I realized this within an hour and not 6 hours later.


One good thing I did to avoid this is also geofence that rule. If my car isn't parked at work, it won't run the rule to turn on the climate system at my set time.  Just add it to "Location" when you're setting the rule up.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

chaunceyg1 said:


> One good thing I did to avoid this is also geofence that rule. If my car isn't parked at work, it won't run the rule to turn on the climate system at my set time.  Just add it to "Location" when you're setting the rule up.


but I specifically want it to heat up the car when home in my garage on weekdays at 755am (which is exactly what it did)


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Got it. If you've got good LTE service where you park, could you disable scheduled charging via the car, and managing all of your charging through TeslaFi?
> 
> Specifically, if your goal is to leave the house sometime between 7:30am and 8:30am with, say, 80%, could you...
> 
> ...


Some awesome tips in here -- THANK YOU!


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Here's what I ended up doing. FYI, the "summer only" portion is needed because my 240v outlet shares a circuit with my AC, which I have turned off between 1:00-5:00 AM.

ALL YEAR
Every day, wake up at 1:00 AM
Every day, set charge limit to 81% (70% in summer) at 1:03 AM
Every day, start charging at 1:05 AM

WINTER ONLY
Weekdays, wake up at 6:45 AM
Weekdays, set charge limit to 86% at 6:48 AM
Weekdays, start charging at 6:50 AM
Weekdays, set HVAC to 65 at 7:00 AM
Weekdays, start HVAC at 7:02 AM
Weekdays, stop HVAC at 8:45 AM (to prevent it running 4 hours)
Weekdays, set charge limit to 50% at 9:45 AM

SUMMER ONLY
Every day, wake up at 4:47 AM
Every day, set charge limit to 50% at 4:50 AM
Every day, stop charging at 4:52 AM

EDIT: I have TeslaFi "deep sleep" mode completely disabled.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Still have issues from time to time when Middie goes on a long, deep sleep.

I'm going to reach out to TeslaFi support, gotta think they could retry "Wake Up" if the car doesn't.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

hey @NJturtlePower - to carry on the sleep topic from the 20.4 thread, I was just looking thru the Teslafi changelog and there is a new page that queries everyone's sleep settings and the result from them (https://www.teslafi.com/sleepStats.php - you have to log in first, then enter the page address). The page automatically populates with your car's model and software build, then ordered by most successful (100% sleep record) to least successful. 
I found most all of the 100%s had 'Idle Time Before Sleeping" at 30 minutes. I had mine at 20. When filtering out for 20, there were hardly any at 100%. So moved it to 30 like all the others and will see if it sleeps faster (than 2 hours). 
Likewise, I had polling time set to 2min while most had 1min, so have updated that as well.

here's what my car looks like with the settings I'd been using. 
BUT - most of the failed sleep attempt are when Sentry is activated. would maybe be nice if Teslafi recognized Sentry being on (which obviously it does) and not go thru the attempt to sleep (which there were 13 attempts yesterday while parked at work with Sentry on!), because Im sure that is messing up my stats


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> hey @NJturtlePower - to carry on the sleep topic from the 20.4 thread, I was just looking thru the Teslafi changelog and there is a new page that queries everyone's sleep settings and the result from them (https://www.teslafi.com/sleepStats.php - you have to log in first, then enter the page address). The page automatically populates with your car's model and software build, then ordered by most successful (100% sleep record) to least successful.
> I found most all of the 100%s had 'Idle Time Before Sleeping" at 30 minutes. I had mine at 20. When filtering out for 20, there were hardly any at 100%. So moved it to 30 like all the others and will see if it sleeps faster (than 2 hours).
> Likewise, I had polling time set to 2min while most had 1min, so have updated that as well.
> 
> ...


Nice find! Mine has been set at 20-min Idle, Time To Try Sleeping 15-min and 1-Min Polling since last year. Just changed to 30-min idle to see if that helps on this latest update.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

No issues with 20.4 in regards to sleep with the following settings:


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

dburkland said:


> No issues with 20.4 in regards to sleep with the following settings:


I'll likely go back to the same.

Like I said I had those 15/20min settings running fine for almost a year now and occasionally an update has issues sleeping, but it usually resolves itself in the next one.

FYI I've also had a few "Offline" notification on 20.4.2, more than on previous updates.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> hey @NJturtlePower - to carry on the sleep topic from the 20.4 thread, I was just looking thru the Teslafi changelog and there is a new page that queries everyone's sleep settings and the result from them (https://www.teslafi.com/sleepStats.php - you have to log in first, then enter the page address). The page automatically populates with your car's model and software build, then ordered by most successful (100% sleep record) to least successful.
> I found most all of the 100%s had 'Idle Time Before Sleeping" at 30 minutes. I had mine at 20. When filtering out for 20, there were hardly any at 100%. So moved it to 30 like all the others and will see if it sleeps faster (than 2 hours).
> Likewise, I had polling time set to 2min while most had 1min, so have updated that as well.
> 
> ...


Interesting, and for the most part it seems higher numbers for both minutes settings are better. However I had recently been experimenting with lower numbers like 12 minutes to try sleeping, because TeslaFi has been missing large chunks of many of my drives, even some complete drives. It doesn't realize the car has woken up or something, and sometimes my commute is shorter...


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> I'll likely go back to the same.
> 
> Like I said I had those 15/20min settings running fine for almost a year now and occasionally an update has issues sleeping, but it usually resolves itself in the next one.
> 
> FYI I've also had a few "Offline" notification on 20.4.2, more than on previous updates.


I have seen plenty of "offline" notifications however I've just ignored them since the Tesla app states the car is properly sleeping.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

thought I'd see what my car would do with the USB unplugged and Sentry disabled for the day. (of course, recently with Sentry on, it stays awake all day at work. then when I get home, it is idle for just over 2 hours, then sleeps until I leave in the morning).

today, with my Teslafi settings at 15 to try to sleep, 30 minutes idle, this is what it did all day long:








it had 7 short naps ranging between 11 minutes and 60 minutes, and idle 8 times from 1 minute to 46 minutes (which sounds like what @NJturtlePower has been seeing). it wasn't hot enough today for the cabin to get near 100, so don't think it was from COHP


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

and... at home tonight, still at its 2hours idle before sleeping. per Teslafi both home and work have the same settings, but the car reacts differently when parked at work vs home.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Teslafi can now notify you if doors are left unlocked or windows are left down!


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Teslafi can now notify you if doors are left unlocked or windows are left down!


I'm not seeing the windows left down option. Where is it in Teslafi? And I've had doors unlocked notifications set up for a long time, but have to specify what times I want it checked, which isn't as helpful as I had hoped. Is there now a more general option that would perhaps allow a notification if unlocked x minutes after a drive?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> I'm not seeing the windows left down option. Where is it in Teslafi? And I've had doors unlocked notifications set up for a long time, but have to specify what times I want it checked, which isn't as helpful as I had hoped. Is there now a more general option that would perhaps allow a notification if unlocked x minutes after a drive?


go to settings / notifications and scroll down below the customized schedule lines. It is below there.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

This has been giving me false "windows open" notifications all day. Turning this thing off now!


----------



## joverdijk (Feb 22, 2019)

Jason Krellner said:


> This has been giving me false "windows open" notifications all day. Turning this thing off now!


I did have that too, just 1 day and 1 time.. Don't know why, windows were closed.
It DID tell me last week once the window was left open, and it indeed was... (parking garage, I left window open after presenting badge to open gate.. doh ;-p


----------

